
The Unlucky Billionaire – Gotta catch em’ all - writerlexs
https://medium.com/the-unlucky-billionare/1-gotta-catch-em-all-7154b33e6b36
======
skizm
Pokemon Go is AR not VR. Also, I'm sure Zuck is enjoying PGo just like
everyone else.

~~~
writerlexs
Yes it is :)

------
bllguo
EDIT: Ah, made the connection at the end w/ Zuckerberg. Still don't think this
is well written though.

If someone told me a high school student (or even a precocious middle
schooler) wrote this, I wouldn't be surprised.

~~~
writerlexs
I've just tried to write something thats funny and simple to understand. But
point noted :)

------
heckless
It really irks me, when a sentence has an unnecessary comma in it, it probably
should have been a semicolon instead. Bugs, the crap out of me and I can't
keep reading anymore!

~~~
amarpatel
> everybody,

I read that sentence too many times

~~~
writerlexs
Thanks! Fixed :)

------
codemac
> A 10-Part Series that explores the day-to-day life of one of the most
> successful Philanthropist, Revolutionary and Futurist of our generation

... well I hope our author "M" has some future-thinking humility as well.

~~~
cortesoft
This isn't satire?

~~~
technofiend
Right? I mean if drubbing you over the head with four foot high walls with a
10 foot metal panel above is more aesthetically pleasing than trees doesn't
scream disconnected from reality what does?

~~~
fleitz
Yeah that sentence essentially translated as 'build the wall' to me.

------
meira
Very good!

~~~
writerlexs
Thank you. I plan to make it a weekly or biweekly thing :)

